# Clomid.... after two failed IVF is this worth trying? ANYONE TRIED IT?



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,

short history: 

Me:40, unexplained infertility
BF: 37 No issues
No pregnancies with unprotected sex for over 8 years
Dye test in tubes, OK but left tubes not as clear
Ovarian cyst removed around 2007
IVF commenced 2010/11..... didn't respond v well and low HCG
1st IVF cycle went to ET, failed just before blood test after 2WW
2nd IVF Feb/march 2011 (very very close to not continuing due to lack of follicles and bad responding, highest levels of hormone treatment too) went to ET, failed one day before blood test. (AF and neg HPT)

Devastated and heartbroken......

what next?!  

I am going to keep healthy, work out more, possibly try CLOMID.

ANyone else had success or heard anything positive about CLOMID?


xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Ulman
So sorry to hear about your BFNs.     As you know, Clomid is really to help people who aren't already ovulating to ovulate, although sometimes it is prescribed to ovulating women with unexplained IF "just in case it helps".  I fall into this category as I took it for four months (before moving on to IVF) even though I did seem to be ovulating anyway.  (We had unexplained IF too). It didn't make any difference for us, and looking back, I'm not sure if I would take it again in the same circumstances as there was no proof that I needed it and it arguably just wasted time for us before we went on to trying IVF, but, on the other hand, it is alot less invasive than IVF (although still quite stressful).  

I'm not an expert and I suppose you could try it and see if it works but if you aren't responding well to IVF drugs to produce eggs, I'm not sure if Clomid would do the trick either - best to discuss it with a fertility specialist.  When I was taking it, the advice was not to take it for more than 6 cycles as more than that may be linked with a slightly higher risk of ovarian cancer, and good practice would be also for you to be scanned to check you don't produce too many follicles each cycle.

Was wondering if you have had any tests to check for other possible reasons for IF?  There is a good list on the Starting Out and diagnosis boards - I had quite a few of them done through my GP and fertility clinic after my second IVF BFN, and also went separately then to a doctor specialising in immune issues.  Worth checking all of these things out if you haven't done already.  Also, if you haven't done already, might be worth posting for advice on this site from other people who have responded poorly to IVF, as some have found alternative protocols which have helped.  

PS: I responded poorly (four eggs) on my third IVF cycle, but that cycle gave me my DD and, I think, my DS (he is from a FET using embies from that IVF cycle and an earlier one - I think he is probably from the last cycle but not sure), so there is still hope.  

Wishing you lots of luck.    

Ellie


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

hi Ellie

Thanks for that info. 

You have a boy and a girl, wonderful!! 

Sadly we didn't have any embryos to freeze.  I keep thinking that this is the end of the line for us with regards to having our OWN child.
We have an appointment in a couple of weeks, with the clinic to discuss where we can go next, if possible, or it may be that they use this appointment as 'closure' for us, I don't know.  I'm not feeling very positive about it.  Still quite raw to be honest BUT it is good to hear how some women do manage to get pregnant against all odds, I just hope I am one of those lucky lucky women!

Re the Clomid: I think I am just clutching at straws to an extent, I guess I am thinking 'doing SOMETHING is better than doing nothing'.  Time is ticking etc etc.

I always said (even recently, before they IVF failed) that I would not PAY for IVF treatment but now I know that I would.  I guess I just did not know how much I really NEED to be a mother.  I attend therapy for anxiety and depression and a couple of years ago my therapist said 'you so desperately want to be a mother'..... I thought 'I wouldn't go THAT far'... but now I know she is right. 

Thanks for the info re checking for immunity etc etc, we will exhaust all avenues I think!!

Thanks ever so much.
xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Ulman

You will be feeling very raw just now.  I remember how I felt after 2 BFNs - absolutely awful and you think that it is all over.  But you never know what might be just around the corner, and you did get to ET to each time with your cycles, so that is a good sign.  See what your clinic say, but don't let anyone put you off if you do decide you want to try again.  We were quoted odds of only a couple of percent for our third cycle but we needed to try again nonetheless.

I used to think I would never even have IVF treatment, far less spend the amount we ended up spending  . Only you can know how far you want to continue, but it is probably too early for you to make a decision just now.


I think it is important to give yourself time to grieve and start feeling a bit stronger (which will happen, I'm sure), and then you can think about the next steps, whatever they might be.  Having all the information you need is so important, once you feel up to it, and this site is fantastic for that.


Take care of yourself   

Ellie


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you Ellie.  

We got a similar percentage of our second cycle working, about 2%.

I'm off work sick and have been for about 3.5 months so I do have a lot of time on my hands to just think about things.

Started taking Pregnacare Conception vits and minerals today. Heard some good things about natural remedies etc, worth trying!

What's your story re fertility?

x


----------

